# knitting machine questiion-please help!



## tpmcgoo2

I have a brother 260. Is that considered a bulky machine and does it take worsted weight yarn. I was just recently given this and want to learn. Any suggestions? Do I need to take lessons somwhere?


----------



## jkruse1971

Oooooo - LUCKY YOU!!! Yes, it's a bulky and takes worsted. Check out Diana Sullivan on youTube (I know...I'm starting to sound like her advertisement! But she's an awesome teacher and most of her videos are done on the KH270 which is the electronic version of the 260) Did your machine come with a manual? If not there's a website for those too...I'll have to dig it up.


----------



## jkruse1971

Here's the site for manuals...sometimes hard to read but they're FREE!!!

http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/

You're gonna have so much fun! 
(If the machine hasn't been used in a while, you'll likely have to change or rebuild the spongebar too - here's the site for that as well)

http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/

= )
Julie


----------



## tpmcgoo2

I also received the kh910, kh930e and ribber and a colour changer. can you tell me anything about those? do you think the bulky one is the best to use ast first?
Thanks for all the info...I will look up on you tube for sure!


----------



## deemail

yes, the bulky machine might be easier to learn on simply because you can see everything so much easier, bigger sts, bigger tools, etc., sounds like you got a real treat. here are my favorite km pattern sites, you'll have to look around for things you think are simple to learn on, but the manual will have a bit of a tutorial for you. mostly, you'll probably do scarves and simple hats just like hand knitters, at first. i have several machines and the bulky is probably my favorite simply because of the cost of the yarn (can be a lot less than cone yarn, but you will find the bargains, like the rest of us...i.e., ebay--search for 'cone yarn') and then I am tall and like the proportion of the larger stitches. have fun, you will love it....

compiled by one of our fellow KP members, lots of good tricks

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4007-1.html#32865
Tips/Tricks

best selection of patterns, click below and then look in each different section...

http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/

my fave is the one above, but you might fall in love with one of these...

http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/

simplist hat ever, double layered so can be reversible with different colors (after your first sample)...

http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/


----------



## jkruse1971

Question for you Deemail...I've got a KH891 and KH270/Ribber. I've found the yarn tension masts to be almost useless on both. I end up using my hands as take up springs and leaving the mast in the case. This works fine for now, but as I get into more complicated projects with multiple colors...I'm thinking it's going to get tricky. Do you use your masts? And do they behave for you? (no matter what setting I have the disk set at, the yarn just does NOT flow freely) Just wondering....
= )
Julie


----------



## jkruse1971

Wow!! You hit the mother load!! NICE! I'm certainly no expert, but I believe the 910 and 930e are electronic...and I THINK the e is for eleganza...is it blue? Ribbers are awesome...you can do so much more than just ribbing...as for the colour changer, I have one myself and have not had much opportunity to play with it yet...we'll learn together!! 
I agree about starting on the bulky...so much easier to see what's happening!



tpmcgoo2 said:


> I also received the kh910, kh930e and ribber and a colour changer. can you tell me anything about those? do you think the bulky one is the best to use ast first?
> Thanks for all the info...I will look up on you tube for sure!


----------



## tpmcgoo2

Wow! those sites are amazing...I am so anxious to just know what to do but feeling scared of the process. I found someone that I could take lessons from. It is fairly expensive like $75 an hour. Not sure if that is good investment or not or if I can learn it on my own with help here! 
did yoiu take lessons? SHOULD i?


----------



## sistertwo

Hi,
I have a Brother 260 was just going to knit some slippers.
Yes it does take worsted weight yarns, sayelles, 
Go onto the computer & ask for the video's of Diane Sullivan she is in Austin Texas & does several video's on the net, she is a very good teacher & you can keep repeating the video, doesn't cost.
I've been knitting on machines for 40 years, & did have to learn on my own from the book., it is harder, but you do remember it. Ther are some others but I really only know Diane's.
Good luck, if you need any help do not hesitate to write.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

I wish someone lived nearby then they could show me and I could relax about screwing up the machine with trying to learn.


----------



## deemail

jkruse....Please see Private Message in answer to your question...


----------



## tpmcgoo2

I have not received a pm...should there be an email notification?


----------



## deemail

tpmcgoo2 said:


> Wow! those sites are amazing...I am so anxious to just know what to do but feeling scared of the process. I found someone that I could take lessons from. It is fairly expensive like $75 an hour. Not sure if that is good investment or not or if I can learn it on my own with help here!
> did yoiu take lessons? SHOULD i?


I wouldn't bother...i had the opporunity to take lessons at an adult school facility, but that is rare, however if you live in san diego, call Foothills Adult School...they are still going on....and have wonderful information. However, if you are like most of the country, there just aren't that many school situations around for you. Youtube is really wonderful and if you try to stick to simple pcs at first, you'll have a learning curve but so do we all. The best thing is you can turn on your computer, follow along, hit pause and try it for yourself, as many times as you need.

I've learned a TON from this site and the majority of the people here are hand knitters. Luckily the machine knitters do come to the surface when someone has a problem. Please don't hesitate to ask questions, there are lots of experienced machine knitters here and someone will probably be able to help you.

One last thing, I have taught machine knitting, sewing and serging, and the first class of every group is all about maintenance. When you get your manual, learn how and when your machine will need cleaning, oiling, brush de-linting, needle attention (cleaning, rearranging, straightening, hook latch adjustment) and the schedule you should develop for yourself. I started keeping track of 'hours used' on my sewing machines years ago, and so have just naturally transferred that habit to sergers and knitting machines. i have 4 knitting machines set up right now and could not possibly keep track of how long each worked, so I tape a post-it (the stickum won't last long enough) to the side of the machine and as I finish for the day, i put hashmarks on the paper to denote how many hours i worked. then when i reach 8 hours, it's time to clean lubricate and check over for bent needles, fixing if necessary. I know that sounds like a lot, but we really dont KNIT for 8 hours when we sit there all day and if i just make a quick baby blanket or something, i may be off in 2 hours and then not touch that machine for a month. Get yourself a good, light, clean oil, soft UN-LINT-Y cloths, and a soft ended paint brush to do your maintenance with and keep them all with the machine. (I bought one of those pkgs of paint brushes from the dollar store and had several brushes to spread around to all my machines)

You might also get about 1 1/2 yds of clear vinyl from the fabric dept at walmart....when done for the day, brush all the surfaces on top of the bed, underside of the carriage and then take mast off, lay it down and place carriage in the center of the bed, push needles back for safety and cover loosely with vinyl. (you want to protect it from dust if its a week before you come back, but you don't want it tight enough to form condensation).

Enjoy your machine. Try the super simple hat i put in the first msg....make a dozen with all your old yarn sitting around and donate them to a shelter or tuck away for christmas. you will learn a bunch and have something to show for it, as well. Good Luck.


----------



## xarriage1952

Hello folks,
I have a Brother 950 knitting machine and a ribber..They are amazing machines. It takes a 4 ply, though I have been told I can use DK yarn if I place the yarn on every other needle. I haven't tried that yet. I use mylar sheets on the machine as it is an electronic.

Heather from the UK


----------



## Osunny

I have a Brother KH 230 that I have had for probably 26 years or so. It's nothing fancy; I have to hand manipulate the needles it's so not fancy. But, it is absolute my favorite. 

Once you learn, you are totally addicted! And, that is a good thing!


----------



## xarriage1952

I was given a good bit of advice from a machine knitter that has been proved to be a help. It was to take the sponge bar out of the machine when I have finished knitting and replace it in the machine when I resume knitting. She say's that the sponge bar would last much longer. She is right.I hope this helps others.


----------



## jeanmb

Nice to see other machine knitters here. I have a Brother punchcard bulky and a 910 -- both have ribbers. They've been languishing for a while but today I'm getting back to them with a pair of slippers ala Diane Sullivan. Her videos are absolutely inspiring, and so is this site. I have a problem with spending more time here than I do knitting. LOL.
The amount of information available today is amazing compared to when I got my machines 30+ years ago. I learned by doing. The manuals tell you how to operate the machine, but not how to make a sweater. Thats where a bit of hand knitting experience comes in handy. Now there are patterns and instructions all over the net -- just for the looking.


----------



## carpetweaver

I found a VHS series called KNITKING PRESENTS, walks you through basic machine knitting, ribbers, punch card and advanced techniques. The tape series is great, my Studio SR155 kept breaking and bending needles so it's sitting back in the box. I think it might be better to learn on a new machine instead of someone's old headache. Maybe after shearing this week, I'll give a new Bond a try (if they're on sale) !


----------



## sistertwo

It is always good to get up & down & get cups of tea or coffee, as your knitting on the machines, I listen to my gospel CD's & tapes.
My husbands is so good, he will do the cooking & clean some if I am trying to knit sweaters etc. so that really helps.
I did teach him to knit, so for the last 15 years he has knit all the strips I need for an afghans, he does 400 rows in about 15 minutes, so can do 9 in an afternoon & evening, only I can't really knit when he does as, I taught him how to e wrap on, & I did teach him to cast off, but he says I can do it so much faster than him, so about every 15 minutes I get the call, 400 rows done, it then takes me a couple days to crochet up the center of the panel & crochet them together, but they come out nice, & for 30 years that is all we gave for wedding presents was afghans knit on the machines, has really saved a lot of money, & you never get repeats, we always ask the couple the colors they want.


----------



## btibbs70

jkruse1971 said:


> Here's the site for manuals...sometimes hard to read but they're FREE!!!
> 
> http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/
> 
> You're gonna have so much fun!
> (If the machine hasn't been used in a while, you'll likely have to change or rebuild the spongebar too - here's the site for that as well)
> 
> http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/
> 
> = )
> Julie


TY for giving her the tips! I have 3 machines- only 1 with a motor - and will find these sites quite useful.


----------



## msw

Congratulations I'm sure you'll have great fun with your new toy.Don't worry about lessons join a knitting club and you'll find everyone helps everyone else.we all learn that way.I have been knitting for over 35 years and am still learning new things.Take the frustrations and the successes and enjoy.it doesn't always work but what fun trying.It's only a cone of yarn which can be undone and done again


----------



## tpmcgoo2

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL OF YOUR ENCOURAGEMENT AND GREAT SUGGESTIONS AND RESOURCES! NOW TO JUST GET ENOUGH TIME TO DIG IN!! THAN YOU'LL PROBABLY SEE ME POSTING WITH MORE QUESTIONS OR MAYBE EVEN SOME FINISHED PROJECTS! YAY!!


----------



## jeanmb

jkruse1971 said:


> Here's the site for manuals...sometimes hard to read but they're FREE!!!
> 
> http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/
> 
> You're gonna have so much fun!
> (If the machine hasn't been used in a while, you'll likely have to change or rebuild the spongebar too - here's the site for that as well)
> 
> http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/
> 
> = )
> Julie


I was all ready to knit some slippers like Dianna Sullivan demos - only to discover that my sponge bar had died over the winter. DH is too busy learning how to make beer to fuss with making one for me, but it's nice to know it's possible. I'll save the old one, but in the meantime Knit and Sew folks are sending one priorty mail--for a price. Like hubby says, it's too late to save for our old age--we're there already.


----------



## jkruse1971

Woo Hoo!! You'll have to put your feet up in your new slippers and have yourself a homemade BEER!! YUM!!!



jeanmb said:


> jkruse1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the site for manuals...sometimes hard to read but they're FREE!!!
> 
> http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/
> 
> You're gonna have so much fun!
> (If the machine hasn't been used in a while, you'll likely have to change or rebuild the spongebar too - here's the site for that as well)
> 
> http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/
> 
> = )
> Julie
> 
> 
> 
> I was all ready to knit some slippers like Dianna Sullivan demos - only to discover that my sponge bar had died over the winter. DH is too busy learning how to make beer to fuss with making one for me, but it's nice to know it's possible. I'll save the old one, but in the meantime Knit and Sew folks are sending one priorty mail--for a price. Like hubby says, it's too late to save for our old age--we're there already.
Click to expand...


----------



## sistertwo

Is there a list for sale things on this site, I have so many knitting machines, people keep phoning me wanting to get rid of theirs or the wives have died, had a phone call this morning with four more for sale, I just can't take naymore my house & garage are full of machines & yarn.
I have taught & sold machines around Central Alberta Canada for 30 years, & so everyone remembers me, & if they don't they go into the Singer Sewing Store in Red Deer Alberta & he sends them all to me!!
I need help to sell some of these, at real cheap prices.


----------



## deemail

sistertwo said:


> Is there a list for sale things on this site, I have so many knitting machines, people keep phoning me wanting to get rid of theirs or the wives have died, had a phone call this morning with four more for sale, I just can't take naymore my house & garage are full of machines & yarn.
> I have taught & sold machines around Central Alberta Canada for 30 years, & so everyone remembers me, & if they don't they go into the Singer Sewing Store in Red Deer Alberta & he sends them all to me!!
> I need help to sell some of these, at real cheap prices.


up at the top of the screen, in the blue links...first one is 'Home' and when you click on it, you will find a list with 'Classifieds'....good luck, apparently, i am you in northern Arizona....they're all over the place!!!!1


----------



## Osunny

It may not seem so but I call that fortunate...


----------



## Osunny

I too am having a great time at this site. I'm a self-taught machine knitter, out of necessity. It so nice to find such an informative site....


----------



## tpmcgoo2

THERE SEEM TO BE A LOT OF FOLKS HERE THAT TAUGHT THEMSELVES TO MACHINE KNIT. THAT IS ENCOURAGING!!!!! I FEEL SO IMPATIENT AND KNOW I HAVE TO TO BE PATIENT BUT NOT FEELING IT MUCH! GUESS I NEED OT LEARN THAT ONE MORE SO THE GOOD LORD KEEPS SENDING ME OPPORTUNITIES!L LUCKY ME LOL!!


----------



## Osunny

Amen, Sister!


----------



## tpmcgoo2

Osunny said:


> Amen, Sister!


BUT I HAVE SOOO MUCH TO WORK ON...WISH THIS ONE COULD COME EASY!!!


----------



## jkruse1971

Sistertwo, I'm always in the market for a good deal on a machine...if you don't list them on the classifieds on here, feel free to PM me with info!
Tks,
Julie


----------



## sistertwo

Just go on the net to video's Diane Sullivan's are really good.
I taught myselfe 40 years ago, am still knitting most days love it!!


----------



## tpmcgoo2

sistertwo said:


> Just go on the net to video's Diane Sullivan's are really good.
> I taught myselfe 40 years ago, am still knitting most days love it!!


I just watched some of her videos and she is really good at demonstrating and explaining. thanks! i've got her on my favorites now!


----------



## sistertwo

Where do you live?
I got them on really cheap, 
Singer 700 with the machine & ribber is $400.00 plus shipping


----------



## roseknit

How many needles has it. Usually 200 is considered a bulky


----------



## sistertwo

No it is not a bullky, they usually have only 110, this is the 4.5 m has 200 needles on main bed & 200 on the ribber.


----------



## roseknit

Sorry. 110 needles is a bulky Standard machines will not take 4ply worsted . They will take a double knitting yarn on a high tension. Best buy yarns that are specifically made for the machine, there is a big difference than will hand knitting yarns.


----------



## roseknit

Sorry. 110 needles is a bulky Standard machines will not take 4ply worsted . They will take a double knitting yarn on a high tension. Best buy yarns that are specifically made for the machine, there is a big difference than with hand knitting yarns.


----------



## sistertwo

Bulky's take fairly thick yarn, usually about Tension 5 for Sayelles.
They don't have anymore than about 110 needls, I am just doing a pair of slippers on s Brother 260.They are nice machines.
The Brother260 uses a 24 hole punchcard for patterning.
The Singer Bulky 155 only uses the 12 hole punchcards.


----------



## jeanmb

I have the Brother 260 also. I wish I could count all the mittens I made on it when the kids were home. All done in the round with only the ribbed cuff to seam up when finished. 

As soon as my new sponge bar arrives I'm getting back to machine knitting. So fun.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

sistertwo said:


> Where do you live?
> I got them on really cheap,
> Singer 700 with the machine & ribber is $400.00 plus shipping


I live near Portland Oregon...in the great nw!! just wish we'd get some consistent springtime wheather.


----------



## lewisgque55

Wow! These links are awesome. Thanx much...



deemail said:


> yes, the bulky machine might be easier to learn on simply because you can see everything so much easier, bigger sts, bigger tools, etc., sounds like you got a real treat. here are my favorite km pattern sites, you'll have to look around for things you think are simple to learn on, but the manual will have a bit of a tutorial for you. mostly, you'll probably do scarves and simple hats just like hand knitters, at first. i have several machines and the bulky is probably my favorite simply because of the cost of the yarn (can be a lot less than cone yarn, but you will find the bargains, like the rest of us...i.e., ebay--search for 'cone yarn') and then I am tall and like the proportion of the larger stitches. have fun, you will love it....
> 
> compiled by one of our fellow KP members, lots of good tricks
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4007-1.html#32865
> Tips/Tricks
> 
> best selection of patterns, click below and then look in each different section...
> 
> http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
> 
> my fave is the one above, but you might fall in love with one of these...
> 
> http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
> http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
> http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
> http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
> http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
> http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
> http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
> 
> simplist hat ever, double layered so can be reversible with different colors (after your first sample)...
> 
> http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/


----------



## Grandma81

You might not be threading the yarn thru the mast correctly. It should flow thru easily. Try checking your manual again to check if you are making even a little mistake. It must be hard to hand feed the yarn all the time. Grandmaknits


----------



## deemail

to lewisgque55: I know, i surf them all the time and just KEEP finding great stuff i never saw before...the needles of steel is probably my fave but the cherylbrunette youtube videos are great for brushing up on basic stuff...she's a really good teacher...tells you what you need to know but moves it right along...she demos on bond machines, but her patterns are transferrable to my bulky machines....there is also a bond group site that has lots of patterns...just search on Bond knitting machine...also clogden21 on youtube....lots of tips on tools and bond use...i don't own a bod but a lot of this info is transferrable...a lot of these sites came from her...her miniature weights are perfect for detail work ...she uses fishing weights but i already owned a ton of big bolts so put them on her hangers...worked great...


----------



## ruthe516

This brother is a bulky machine. The learning curve is steep in my humble opinion. There are plenty of you tube videos and certainly plenty of books for knitting machines. If you have a local vendor he/she may be able to teach you the basics of casting on.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

ruthe516 said:


> This brother is a bulky machine. The learning curve is steep in my humble opinion. There are plenty of you tube videos and certainly plenty of books for knitting machines. If you have a local vendor he/she may be able to teach you the basics of casting on.


There are lots of video with youtube etc. One of the earlier posts gavea wonderful list. It hashelped me lots. I have nothing to compare with but so far it hasn't seemed too bad with learning on my brother. only time will tell huh?


----------



## lewisgque55

deemail said:


> to lewisgque55: I know, i surf them all the time and just KEEP finding great stuff i never saw before...the needles of steel is probably my fave but the cherylbrunette youtube videos are great for brushing up on basic stuff...she's a really good teacher...tells you what you need to know but moves it right along...she demos on bond machines, but her patterns are transferrable to my bulky machines....there is also a bond group site that has lots of patterns...just search on Bond knitting machine...also clogden21 on youtube....lots of tips on tools and bond use...i don't own a bod but a lot of this info is transferrable...a lot of these sites came from her...her miniature weights are perfect for detail work ...she uses fishing weights but i already owned a ton of big bolts so put them on her hangers...worked great...


wow. i will look at the sites and pick up some pointers. 
thank you.


----------



## lewisgque55

tpmcgoo2 said:


> ruthe516 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This brother is a bulky machine. The learning curve is steep in my humble opinion. There are plenty of you tube videos and certainly plenty of books for knitting machines. If you have a local vendor he/she may be able to teach you the basics of casting on.
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of video with youtube etc. One of the earlier posts gavea wonderful list. It hashelped me lots. I have nothing to compare with but so far it hasn't seemed too bad with learning on my brother. only time will tell huh?
Click to expand...

thank you, thank you, for you help :lol:


----------



## tpmcgoo2

you are very welcome...have fun!


----------



## hisrose4

Is this a 155. Are you just west of Chicago? Do you take PayPal?


----------



## sistertwo

We are way west of Chicago, & then north to Alberta Canada, 
We are about 100 miles north east from Calgary Alberta Canada.
Our postal Code is T0C 0B0, if you look up the rates, it should show you the cost, which will be almost as much as the machine.
I do take Pay Pal


----------



## jkt

I didn't read all the responses to your post, so not sure if anyone mentioned this, but you might check to see if there are any knitting machine groups in your area, or start a new one. I belong to a group of 5. We try and get together once a month for some kind of demonstration, show and tell for inspiration, and of course lunch. We all have knitting machines of every type and embroidery machines, so never run out of topics to cover and always come away inspired. When I bought my first knitting machine (used), I found a lady that had a yarn shop in her home. She also sold machines. She taught me a lot and never charged for lessons as long as I bought the yarn there. It paid off in the long run because later I bought a brand new machine from her. I hope you find someone to help you.


----------



## sistertwo

Actually I started clubs all over in Central Alberta, most of them have quit over the last 30 years, there is still a couple going.
The Edmonton club, has been very good to me, because I ended up buying a lot of yarn, & I had lots before, but it was a lady I knew years ago that passed away & her family begged me to try & sell her machines & I just bought the yarn, 300 cones & 300 balls, but I have made my purchased money back plus, but we have had several of the gals bring their machines to us to fix & clean, we did three carriages this past week , & we take all the needles out & my husband makes new sponge bars from weather stripping, he does a lovely job of them. so we keep busy, & I seem to knit steady, we are doing a market in a couple weeks, & we are taking a Brother 350 for my husband to demonstrate knitting afghan panels using the Alles pattern, we do 9 panels & I crochet a cable up the center & put them together the hairpin lace way, we have done afghans for wedding presents for the past 40 years, & the last 20 years my husband has been knitting all the panels. since we retired I taught him how to knit them & he loves doing it, & can do 400 rows in about 15 minutes.
Take care & have a good day.


----------



## susieknitter

Hi Julie,
I have only just joined this site and read that you are having problems with your tension masts.
The yarn really needs to be place on the floor at the back of the machine for it to run smoothly.
Also if you are using industrial yarn or yarn that is for machine knitting only it is pre waxed and this helps it flow through the mast.
If you have a wax disc, you can get these on ebay, put it on the mast so that the yarn runs past it.
Another tip that may help is, when you wind wool on a winder let it run past a candle so that it is coated with the wax.
Hope this helps with your problem.
Sue.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

susieknitter said:


> Hi Julie,
> I have only just joined this site and read that you are having problems with your tension masts.
> The yarn really needs to be place on the floor at the back of the machine for it to run smoothly.
> Also if you are using industrial yarn or yarn that is for machine knitting only it is pre waxed and this helps it flow through the mast.
> If you have a wax disc, you can get these on ebay, put it on the mast so that the yarn runs past it.
> Another tip that may help is, when you wind wool on a winder let it run past a candle so that it is coated with the wax.
> Hope this helps with your problem.
> Sue.


thanks for the tips esp the one about running the yarn past a candle with winding....what a great idea!!


----------



## deemail

jkruse1971 said:


> Question for you Deemail...I've got a KH891 and KH270/Ribber. I've found the yarn tension masts to be almost useless on both. I end up using my hands as take up springs and leaving the mast in the case. This works fine for now, but as I get into more complicated projects with multiple colors...I'm thinking it's going to get tricky. Do you use your masts? And do they behave for you? (no matter what setting I have the disk set at, the yarn just does NOT flow freely) Just wondering....
> = )
> Julie


if both masts are not working, then i'm happy to tell you you probably don't have them set up right. the chances of both masts being broken is pretty remote. first, take the head of the mast (the piece with the dials and thread guide hooks).... and clean it thoroughly. you do this by trying to work a piece of dental floss between the little disks at the top. set it at the widest setting... some machines go from 1 to 10, others from 10 to 1....so try both, setting on number 1 and seeing if the two disks are tight together .... then set on number 10 and check again. leave on whichever is the loosest tension. now work the floss in and around...you may need another person to hold it for you so you can use both hands on the floss.... now a single drop of clean, clear, lightweight machine oil between disks on the little 'axle'....

now that both sets of disks are clean and oiled, set on #5... (midway). put on a lightweight yarn.... 4 ply worsted will NOT work on this machine, generally speaking. if you have nothing else around, use crochet cotton....you'll have a dishcloth when you get done. thread according to the information in your manual. now if the yarn is very small (like the crochet cotton) set down 2 clicks (tighter, whichever direction that is). pull on both ends of the yarn, both before and after it goes into the disks. it is not in properly if it is not in between the disks all the way to the center. continue threading down to the carriage. put small clip (hair clip, potatoe chip clip, clothespin) on yarn and thread thru the carriage. now set carriage tension on 5.... i am assuming you know how to start knitting....if you do not, let me know... ready to knit? no....reach behind the machine and pull the yarn down to produce a semi-circle with your mast. if it will not stay in that shape, tighten the top tension disk setting. pull yarn again....semi-circle yet? if it holds this rounded, hunched over shape, you are ready to knit.... (none of the casting on has been done, so don't be discouraged if you don't know how to do this....we'll take it up next....there are some great videos about casting on so we can get visual help for that. but you may know how to do that so that's good if you do..... lemme know if you need more info....


----------



## gdhavens

I just joined this site. I am very pleased with all the help people are giving to each other. I purchased a Studio SK700 fine gauge knitting machine and ribber about 25 years ago and used it quite a bit back then. I was self taught and found out a couple of things I will pass on. First, WEIGHTS!!!!! If you don't have enough weight to hold the stitches down, they will pop off and you end up frustrated. Second, keeping the machine clean of lint is a must, along with keeping it lubricated. Third, the waxing of skein yarn is also a good piece of advice. It does help the yarn run smoothly through the machine. Fourth, most machines are basically the same. Punch cards for one brand will (at least used to) work in other brands, but you may need to work with them a little before you know how many "lead" rows you need to knit before the pattern shows up in your knitting.

I now have a question. When I bought my machine, I was able to buy a banana oil lubricant called Metal Lube by Studio. Does anyone know where, or if, I can still buy this? It was a great product, didn't build up and smelled like bananas rather than other less pleasant odors. I also seem to remember that it was safe to use on electronic machines. Any information is GREATLY appreciated. Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## deemail

gdhavens said:


> I just joined this site. I am very pleased with all the help people are giving to each other. I purchased a Studio SK700 fine gauge knitting machine and ribber about 25 years ago and used it quite a bit back then. I was self taught and found out a couple of things I will pass on. First, WEIGHTS!!!!! If you don't have enough weight to hold the stitches down, they will pop off and you end up frustrated. Second, keeping the machine clean of lint is a must, along with keeping it lubricated. Third, the waxing of skein yarn is also a good piece of advice. It does help the yarn run smoothly through the machine. Fourth, most machines are basically the same. Punch cards for one brand will (at least used to) work in other brands, but you may need to work with them a little before you know how many "lead" rows you need to knit before the pattern shows up in your knitting.
> 
> I now have a question. When I bought my machine, I was able to buy a banana oil lubricant called Metal Lube by Studio. Does anyone know where, or if, I can still buy this? It was a great product, didn't build up and smelled like bananas rather than other less pleasant odors. I also seem to remember that it was safe to use on electronic machines. Any information is GREATLY appreciated. Happy Knitting!!!


I do not have any info regarding this product, however, in the last 25 years, the type and quality of lubricants has greatly improved. I would ask the oldest guy in the tool section or a machine shop and ask for the clearest, lightweight machine oil available.


----------



## Osunny

I have fallen back on Singer Sewing machine oil for my machines now and then. It doesn't attract grub and is very light...


----------



## pahlfor

This old disabled veterans bought a brother profile 551 and so far the only instruction book I have been able to get is for brother kh 550 I have a set and off and four buttons 1, 2, 3, 4, on the right that are not on the KH550 and I do not know what they are for. I did not get the hand tools with it, and some of the needles run in to a stop that will not let them go into the A position. I need a little help to learn to run this machine but I am going to do it one way or the other. I did get it mounted on a table and oiled well. so what do I need befor I can start?


----------



## pahlfor

This old disabled veterans bought a brother profile 551 and so far the only instruction book I have been able to get is for brother kh 550 I have a set and off and four buttons 1, 2, 3, 4, on the right that are not on the KH550 and I do not know what they are for. I did not get the hand tools with it, and some of the needles run in to a stop that will not let them go into the A position. I need a little help to learn to run this machine but I am going to do it one way or the other. I did get it mounted on a table and oiled well. so what do I need befor I can start?


----------



## deemail

pahlfor said:


> This old disabled veterans bought a brother profile 551 and so far the only instruction book I have been able to get is for brother kh 550 I have a set and off and four buttons 1, 2, 3, 4, on the right that are not on the KH550 and I do not know what they are for. I did not get the hand tools with it, and some of the needles run in to a stop that will not let them go into the A position. I need a little help to learn to run this machine but I am going to do it one way or the other. I did get it mounted on a table and oiled well. so what do I need befor I can start?


http://www.kochi-kochi.co.uk/blog/?p=317

this person has the manual as she refers to reading it... she might be willing to copy it for you for a consideration...


----------



## pahlfor

I wont to thank you I sent off an email but got tired of waiting so I completely disassembled the machine and put it back together now I know how it works and I'm going to knit on it today. It looks like a grate machine for me because I do not have full use of my hands


----------



## HudsonNana

SisterTwo, please send me a private message with the types of bulky electronic machines you have also a price. thanks so much


----------



## pahlfor

I got your mail but my machine is not for sale and it is not an electronic one it is a lot older and I'm just learning to use it. mine is a standard 200 hundred needle machine and I have a ribber coming this week for it. I got a leader for it today but have not found anything on using it yet.


----------



## pahlfor

I got two Brother knitting machines a profile 551 and a KH 601 with a leader and a ribber on the way, I have been knitting on the KH 601 and I'm using the profile 551 for parts and having a good time. I went on google to see how to use the leader and they told me I needed to learn how but I can not find anything on how to set it up or use it, so I hope some one can help me on this learning curve. Thank you form this old disabled Vet.


----------



## deemail

pahlfor said:


> I got two Brother knitting machines a profile 551 and a KH 601 with a leader and a ribber on the way, I have been knitting on the KH 601 and I'm using the profile 551 for parts and having a good time. I went on google to see how to use the leader and they told me I needed to learn how but I can not find anything on how to set it up or use it, so I hope some one can help me on this learning curve. Thank you form this old disabled Vet.


http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc184/Britlady52/BROTHER%20KL-116%20KNITLEADER%20MANUAL/

go to this manual for operations... these are photos and you might be able to upload to your computer, but regardless, you could bookmark i and read from the screen.


----------



## pahlfor

Thanks for the try but the only way I could copy the photo is so small I can not read it and I can not read it on my computer screen so it did not help


----------



## pahlfor

Thanks for the try but the only way I could copy the photo is so small I can not read it and I can not read it on my computer screen so it did not help


----------



## deemail

pahlfor said:


> Thanks for the try but the only way I could copy the photo is so small I can not read it and I can not read it on my computer screen so it did not help


did you double click on a page ... it blows up to real paper size when you do....


----------



## pahlfor

Yes I did but it would not come up to a bigger size.


----------



## pahlfor

I just bought a Brother kh 601 knitting machine and am starting the brother home study course. I can not find an operation manual for the KH 601 and everything on the hand carriage is different, so is there someone out there that knows the KH 601 and can give me a hand getting this machine mastered. The machine is like new so this old disabled vet is not going to give up on it till I have it mastered. I live up in the White Mountains so I have know one to help me up here.


----------



## MaryCol

pahlfor said:


> I just bought a Brother kh 601 knitting machine and am starting the brother home study course. I can not find an operation manual for the KH 601 and everything on the hand carriage is different, so is there someone out there that knows the KH 601 and can give me a hand getting this machine mastered. The machine is like new so this old disabled vet is not going to give up on it till I have it mastered. I live up in the White Mountains so I have know one to help me up here.


Hi, I know that you posted this about a year ago, but was looking for anything on the Brother KH601. I also have this machine with no manual, but am using one of the KH550 manuals for button information. My question has to do with the carriage and if your machine has a holding lever. I have attached a couple of photos of the carriage and machine. I have tried the machine out and it works well.


----------



## Entity

MaryCol, you can download a manual for your Brother for free here:
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php

... Oops, never mind. I didn't see a manual for the KH-601 but you can download the KH-585 or KH-710

Normally, the Holding Cam levers on the early Brother KM models are located on the sides of the carriage.


----------



## MaryCol

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Daeanarah

Yes the bulky you can use worsted weight. I have the Brother KH 270 which is the electronic version of the 260 and I have used Red heart, Caron, Lion Brand yarns on it.

ftp://ftp.brother.ca/MANUELS_MANUALS/English/KNITTING_MACHINE

here is where you can get a copy of the manual.


----------

